# The brats :)



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Big Bang and Madison waiting for me to come out.









He thinks he is my shadow and has to follow me everywhere...and I mean EVERYWHERE..lol


















Lyrica - 8 weeks old









Wysteria - Lyrica's sis









100% poser









100% pretty 









110% spoiled









100% thinks she is the boss <LOL>



























Big Bang went over by the pile of tree limbs and started scratching his horns, a small limb fell on his butt, so he started wiggling getting scratches on both ends :laugh: 









My son and Lyrica - she's doing really great so far with lead training 









Cupcake Sparkles says...no thanks!









Love Snow White's expression 













































My daughter and Ithma 









Big Bang being a dork...again LOL He was not scratching, he was cocking his head sideways after I yelled <playfully> 'BIG BANG you knocked over my RAKE!" LOL 









Normally this is where he thinks he belongs...









Cupcake Sparkles and Lyrica


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Gorgeous. I like the ones of Big Bag and Wisteria the best :greengrin: Sparkles is ridiculously huge!!


----------



## amylawrence (May 19, 2011)

as always, your photos are wonderful, Candice! Precious ones of your kids with their goats. Have you ever submitted to magazines?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much  They are so much fun, I love hanging out with them. 
Sparkles weighs 10lbs more than Lyrica! It's crazy, we weighed them 2 nights ago and she was 47lbs and she'll be 7 weeks old tomorrow.

Amy - I haven't submitted anything, I've thought about it though


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I LOVE the pictures of Big Bang and the baby--he is such a sweet boy! You can tell that he loves that baby and he wants to play with her. :thumbup:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice....


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

You take the most awesome pictures! I love the ones with them on the tree stumps!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

WOnderful photos  Cupcake Sprinkles is HUGE! She's almost as big as mom!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

What wonderful, funny, sweet, gorgeous photos! In that first pic, I can almost hear the two goats saying, "How 'bout now, what about now, is she coming yet, what about now... (repeat until you actually DO come out to them :slapfloor: )


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww thanks  Big Bang is a trip OMG, you just never know what to expect from him! He's such a good boy, he tries hard not to let his horns get in the way, but you really have to watch them. 

I can't believe how big Sparkles has gotten. She's as big as our 3mo doelings, just not as wide yet. She has such a nice, wide chest! She has a split teat, which is a darn shame  Her mama has always had clean teated kids, our buck is 2x2, but I guess there is always that possability of it happening. She's turning into such a sweetie herself, not as shy as she used to be. If I don't pay attention to her or have my back to her she will grab my pant leg or shirt and pull/nudge to get my attention.

They are such a joy, I could say that over and over again! I love watching them, and I love that they are so friendly and seem so laid back. 

I posted pics of our 2 new girls in the 'meat goat' section, we're working on taming them down now, so far so good


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

They look awesome but I can not believe how big cupcake sprinkles is.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

I <3 Wisteria. her blaze is the cutest! and you have so pretty coordinated caprines! lol
M.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sparkles is as tall as the end of Dec fullblood boers we brought home, in fact I think she might be taller LOL I told my husband we should probably keep her and breed her when she's mature enough and see what she has, we've been talking about having a few does for 4-H kids, and some for commercial <auction, etc.>, and with Snow White producing fast growing kids.... The split teat wouldn't be a big deal with commercial so long as she can nurse kids  But, we'll watch how she matures, especially after she's weaned, which won't be for a while, we're going to leave the girls on their moms for at least another month and a half to two months, no rush


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They all look great! I LOVE cupcake sparkles! She is beautiful and very chunky! Big Bang is very handsome too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

They are getting so big! They are very cute!


----------



## nameless_alice (Jan 10, 2012)

So beautiful, and hilarious!! Your pics are always awesome.  
I love that Big Bang seems so sweet with the little ones.
My buck CB is the same way, he has mock "fights" with them. 
Stands up on hind legs as far as he can stretch and just barely taps their horns with his when he comes down. :laugh:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

I love all your photos! I look at each of your photo threads.
What's that little nick on the inside edge of Wysteria's right ear?
They're all cute.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! Well I've come to the conclusion that Big Bang is VERY jealous of the babies...lol The kids had the new doelings out on their leashes working with them in the main pen and letting them adventure <I have pics in the meat section of these girls>, and Big Bang had to be RIGHT THERE LOL Such a brat! I think he must think his name is not 'Big Bang' or as we call him 'Bang Bang' he must think it's 'No Bang stop it' lol

Mistydaiz - Wysteria nicked her ear on a thorn in the woods last week, I was wondering the same thing the other day since I wasn't home when it happened.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Well I've come to the conclusion that Big Bang is VERY jealous of the babies...lol The kids had the new doelings out on their leashes working with them in the main pen and letting them adventure <I have pics in the meat section of these girls>, and Big Bang had to be RIGHT THERE LOL Such a brat! I think he must think his name is not 'Big Bang' or as we call him 'Bang Bang' he must think it's 'No Bang stop it' lol


Oh dear... :doh:


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

Beautiful kids, and wonderful pictures! The kids look like they are having a blast!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

You're goats look so happy and healthy! Love the pics of the kids on the stump...so cute!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks!  The girls are so much fun to watch when they start playing  Today, Cupcake Sparkle was standing up to the others in the creep feeder, it was so funny! She's like 'yeah, my mom's a bad 'butt' and she is teaching me self defense.' 
She is HUGE compared to the other two, I can't get over it. I need to get a picture of them when they are eating just to show the size difference. I have no doubt that Sparkle is over 50lbs. now, and she was born 3-1.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh:


----------

